# AbsoluTTe 29



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The next issue of the TTOC magazine is due out shortly so if any of you have moved or even worse forgotten to renew your membership now is the time to act .


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Waiting for it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looking fw to it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me too. I wonder what's in it this time? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Some print :roll:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

when it will be available to buy in the ttoc shop ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kazinak said:


> when it will be available to buy in the ttoc shop ?


Yours will be in the post tomorrow :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Got mine today 

Thanks for the "little white envelope" Andrew and Val - you're always so organised! :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Got mine today
> 
> Thanks for the "little white envelope" Andrew and Val - you're always so organised! :-*


Got home to find mine today also with a little white envelope thanks Andy and Val


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How mysterious [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Shhhhh [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

> Got home to find mine today also with a little white envelope thanks Andy and Val


    

Have you sent AbsoluTTe 29 to Spain ? ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> > Got home to find mine today also with a little white envelope thanks Andy and Val
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were all posted last Thursday


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

A big THANK YOU [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

Received ours on Saturday, a good read as per usual!

Thanks John H we are in it again!!!

Lin and Darren xx :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine arrived this afternoon, another brilliant read, well done to all concerned. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Haven't read mine yet  Still trying to find somewhere to keep the other 300 .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll take some more off you when you come to the North midl. meet
http://********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=252050


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If only I didn't start at half six the next morning , is Wednesday not better ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Could do Wednesday no probs. Just post your choice


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Haven't read mine yet  Still trying to find somewhere to keep the other 300 .


Now I wonder where that will be :roll:


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

....got my free copy today and our car & story is on the middle pages


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

Do u consider an iOS version?

Sent from TT using iDrive


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There already is one if you join as a TTOC web

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=199742


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi,

Just arrived today, many thanks. I will read it this weekend.

Cheers


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm sorry for delay...mine received last week....but in this time I'm too busy,I hope to have time to read it all...
Thanks.


----------

